# Question about moved Threads



## Matthias (Apr 16, 2009)

If I have been following a thread, and then check back to see new posts, and a moderator has moved the thread to a new area, I used to be able to click on the "moved" link and it would take me to the new location. Lately everytime I click on a moved thread it tells me I do not have access to view that thread...

Am I missing something?


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 16, 2009)

Matthias said:


> If I have been following a thread, and then check back to see new posts, and a moderator has moved the thread to a new area, I used to be able to click on the "moved" link and it would take me to the new location. Lately everytime I click on a moved thread it tells me I do not have access to view that thread...
> 
> Am I missing something?



Could it be that you don't have access to Politics and Government (I haven't checked) and every story you've tried looking at after it's been moved has been moved to the P&G forum?


----------



## Matthias (Apr 16, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Matthias said:
> 
> 
> > If I have been following a thread, and then check back to see new posts, and a moderator has moved the thread to a new area, I used to be able to click on the "moved" link and it would take me to the new location. Lately everytime I click on a moved thread it tells me I do not have access to view that thread...
> ...




Hmm could be... I dont think they were all moved to politics and gov. but maybe. How does one gain access to that forum?


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 16, 2009)

Matthias said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Matthias said:
> ...



'tis done.


----------



## Matthias (Apr 16, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Matthias said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



Thanks! I'll play nice, I promise


----------

